# Form Review



## kenyounot (Nov 13, 2020)

I posted another thread with a problem and I posted a video so my form wasn't really clear. I'm really new to archery so I'm trying to fix anything wrong now before I form bad habits. I will say something with either my peep sight or kisser button doesnt feel natural I can't quite place it. It doesn't rest in the corner of my mouth it rides alittle high once in centered on the peep. Are you supposed to be able to just bring the string to your face and have the peep line up because that doesn't really happen I have to kindve lean into it but not much. Thanks for the help this community has been really helpful so far.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Photo is unusuable. Put your camera phone on a ladder, and get the phone camera lens all the way up to shoulder height. Camera phone lens needs to be higher.

Triple the distance between the camera phone and you, so we can see the floor and your shoes.

Raise target off the floor, and get middle of target all the way up to your shoulder height, so you can get the arrow DEAD LEVEL. More like this.





PS. Take off the jacket. Need short sleeves, so we can see your elbows and your shoulders.
DUMP the cap. Need to see your head, eyebrows, ears.
TUCK the shirt into your warmup pants.

We need to see your shoes, your ankles, the knees, the hip joints, the waist. You want advise on FORM,
but your head is covered up with a cap, blocking all the landmarks on your head. The jacket is loose and puffy, so cannot clearly see the angle of the upper arm, the forearm, cannot see the elbow, cannot see the shoulder joints. So, you have a "lead shield" covering the upper half of your head, and a loose jacket covering up the key point of the upper body. IMPOSSIBLE to give you any form advice, this way.


----------

